

Apple iPhone 5 First Weekend Sales in China Top Two Million - Pr0
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/12/16iPhone-5-First-Weekend-Sales-in-China-Top-Two-Million.html

======
lukeholder
I wonder how much they sell for there? I am guessing cheaper for various
reasons?

~~~
infinii
In China, they are selling the cheapest model for $1kHKD more than it's sold
for in Hong Kong. This weekend's launch in China was fairly disappointing as
there were few line ups. This was the same across most of Asia. Apple really
dropped the ball on the iPhone 5.

~~~
schuke
They actually sold more iPhone 5 than the two previous models. It's a new
record for first weekend sales in China. There weren't lines because Apple
managed to make enough iPhones and by letting other retailers and carriers
sell, whereas when iPhone 4 and 4s were first launched here the Apple Store
was pretty much the only place you can get them.

